# أفضل ليسب للمهتمين بالاوتوكاد



## المقترب (8 ديسمبر 2009)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_الاخوه الافاضل اقدم لكم هذا الليسب المفيد جداجدا ويوفر كثيييييير من المجهود_
_يقوم الليسب بترقيم النقاط فى لوحة الاوتوكاد حسب الرغبه ومن ثم يقوم بتعبئتها داخل جدول تحدد لون اللير له وتحدد انت مكانه باللوحه ثيقوم بتنسيقها داخل جدول ممتاز_
_ارجو الدعاء لنا بالهدايه وحسن الخواتيم_
_اليكم الليسب بالمرفقات_


----------



## المقترب (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الليسب بعنوان poz
اذهب لقائمة tools
قم بالدخول الى load applications
ملاحظه للمبتدئين
.......................................................
اذا ظهرت لك قائمه خارج الاوتوكاد قم بالزهاب الى الcاو الdحسب مكان تنصيب الوندوز 
ثم ادخل على ملف program files
ابحث عن ملف الاوتوكاد
ادخل الى ملف support
قم بنسخ الليسب من مكانه حيث حفظته بالجهاذ ومن ثم الصقه داخل قائمة support هذه
...........................................
اكمل ماقلناه قبل الملاحظه وابحث داخل قائمة supportوابحث عن اسم السيب poz 
اختاره الليسب وقم بالضغط على الاختيار loadعلى ما اذكر المهم اختار ذلك ووافق عليه
بعدها اذهب لسطر الاوامر واكتب poz
سيسالك عن اول نقطه فقم بالنقر على النقطة التى تريدها ان تكون فى اول الجدول 
سيسال عن النقطه 2 قم بالنقر على ماتريد
بعدها يسال عن ترقيم النقاط قم باختيار ما تريد 1 مثلا
بعده يسال عن الركن العلوى للجدول قم بتحديده بالنقر على المكان الزى تريده ان يلصق الجدول به
بعدها قم بالنقر على كل ماتريده من نقاط وانظر لاجمل ليسب على الاطلاق يقوم بعمل جدول بمناسيب النقاط وترقيمها

ملاحظه

لاتقم بالنقر على enter بل اشر فقط فى كل سوال
ارجو الافاده للجميع وخالص تحياتى


----------



## molathm elqudah (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
حقا لا املك حاليا الا ان اشكر لحضراتكم هذا المجهود الضخم والهائل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## garary (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يحيى جمال (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## عزت محروس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس المجد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sasaegy (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز نشكر لك مجهودك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المقترب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

molathm elqudah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حقا لا املك حاليا الا ان اشكر لحضراتكم هذا المجهود الضخم والهائل
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> sasaegyاخي العزيز نشكر لك مجهودك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> ...


 
لا شكر على واجب
فقط نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## تامرالكفراوي (16 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررروجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس1400 (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد كسبر 24 (17 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## بشيرناشد (17 يناير 2010)

على راسي يا معلم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس عليوة (18 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررررر

كن فى الحياة كعابر سبيل
واترك ورائك كل أثر جميل
فما نحن فى الدنيا إلا ضيوف
وما على الضيف إلا الرحيل*​


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ونطمع فى كرمك لوعندك ليسبات لعمل الجدول دة من الاوتكاد وتحويلها لملف اكسيل


----------



## محمد فرزات (18 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الليسب


----------



## goma ali (19 يناير 2010)

شكراعلى مجهوداتكم وفى ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله ...جمعه


----------



## hany_meselhey (19 يناير 2010)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## alaakhater (19 يناير 2010)

:77:


molathm elqudah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حقا لا املك حاليا الا ان اشكر لحضراتكم هذا المجهود الضخم والهائل
> جزاكم الله خيرا


:77:


----------



## saad1988 (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بجد تشكر جدا جدا والف شكر يامان على المجهود دا 
بس انا كنت عايز لو تعرف يامان تجيب ليسب حساب الاحداثيات للخوازيق بتاع المهندس عمرو زكى ياريت انا دورت عليه كتير 
وتشكر تانى على الليسب


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## هشام علي احمد (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (8 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
مشكور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## عرفه السيد (8 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لمجهودك جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عصام أبوعبدالله (9 مايو 2010)

شاكرين لكم وار الجهد


----------



## عصام أبوعبدالله (9 مايو 2010)

:7:شاكرين لكم وار الجهد


----------



## المهر (9 مايو 2010)

*تحيه وشكر*

الهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المقترب (11 يونيو 2010)

أجمل ما فى المنتدى بعد الاستفاده الهندسيه هو الدعاء بظهر الغيب وان شاء الله ابحث لكم حاليا عن أفضل برنامجين اكسيل للعمل بين الاكسيل والاوتوكاد بدون ادنى مشكله
نسالكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب 
ولاتنسو غزه ايضا


----------



## ابو ساره111 (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا جميل


----------



## jomaa.amash (11 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر لكل من ساهم


----------



## eng_es84 (13 يوليو 2010)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## هانى دراز (13 يوليو 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (13 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد فره (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا اخي علي المعلومه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المقترب (23 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed_201 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لى ولكم


----------



## المقترب (29 يوليو 2010)

وفيكم بارك الله وشكرا للكلمات الطيبه


----------



## abotal (26 أغسطس 2010)

تشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## z-20-1-h (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المقترب (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلمووووو


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة


----------



## المقترب (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تعمدت تحديث الصفحه بناءا على طلب أحد الاخوه ولاهمية الليسب فى مجال الاعمال المساحيه


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## اركان الشمري (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## الهندسي 80 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## علي الدبس (13 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## علي الدبس (13 سبتمبر 2010)

وين يا اخواننا الليسب......انا مش شايفه.........
*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## wess_yaris (14 سبتمبر 2010)

Allah yenawar ya basha !!


----------



## المقترب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الليسب بالمرفقات اخى الكريم ومع الشرح قم بالضغط على ملفات مرفقه وستتحول لصفحة تحميل المرفقات
ولك الشكر وان لم يفلح الامر فسأرسله لك على الخاص


----------



## khalid tawfig (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ليسب ممتاز
جزاك الله خيرا
ونتمني ان تمدنا بالمزيد


----------



## المقترب (24 سبتمبر 2010)

khalid tawfig قال:


> ليسب ممتاز
> جزاك الله خيرا
> ونتمني ان تمدنا بالمزيد



جزيتم الخير جميعا والشكر كله بعد الله للقائمين على المنتدى من مشرفين واداره لما يبذلونه من جهد بدون اجر الا مرضاة الله تعالى


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (7 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## رعد اسحق (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر حاتم (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## المقترب (9 يناير 2011)

الشكر لمروركم الكريم


----------



## صلاح مصطفي (9 يناير 2011)

اود معرفة ليسب لاخراج x y z ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المقترب (10 يناير 2011)

*lisp لاستخراج الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف اخر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم هذا ليسب لاستخراج الاحداثيات وتصديرها الى برنامج الاكسيل او التيكست حسب الامتداد الذى تريده وتحميله نفس طريقة الليسب السابق ولكن مع تغيير اسم الليسب طبعا الى sR2 واتبع تعليمات سطر الاوامر وعند طلب المكان المراد وضع الملف النهائى به قم بكتابة المكان كما تريد مثلا
d:/points.xls هذا لحفظه فى صورة ملف اكسيل وان احببت حفظه فى صورة تيكست سيكون كالتالى
d:/points.txt  مثلا
أرجو ان يكون مفيدا ولك تحياتى


----------



## محمود شعبان تمام (11 يناير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## خضر سالم (11 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## mohamedazab (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عائشة البكري (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم : جزاك الله عن جميع المستفيدين من هذه المشاركة كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في ذريتك
الملف شغال وفعال


----------



## المقترب (11 يناير 2011)

وأنتم بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم الطيبات فى الدنيا والاخره على هذه الدعوات الجميله وشكرا لكم أنتم وللقائمين على هذا الصرح الرائع


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2011)

كرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المقترب (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## mohamedazab (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا" وأتمنى لكم الموفقية


----------



## طريق الهندسة (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور و ربنا يعطيك الف عافية و يزيدك من فضلة


----------



## المقترب (15 يناير 2011)

mohamedazab قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير





مهندس أحمدالسالم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا" وأتمنى لكم الموفقية





طريق الهندسة قال:


> مشكور و ربنا يعطيك الف عافية و يزيدك من فضلة



شكرا لاهتمامكم بالرد وربنا يعطيكم ألف عافيه ويزيدكم من فضله وزياده.


----------



## اتشHHH (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## master.formats (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء..

انا جربت الليسب وهو ممتاز جداً.. لكن يعيبه فقط من وجهة نظري نقطتين:
1- عدم السماح للـObject Snap ما عدا node فقط... وعند تغيير الاعدادات تعمل لنقطة واحدة فقط ثم ترجع كما كانت.. وهذا يزيد على المستخدم خطوة اختيار للـObject Snap مع كل نقطة (في حالة أنه يريد عمل احداثيات لخطوط مثلاً)
2- لا يمكن استكمال الجدول الذي تم عمله لو خرجت من الأمر وبدأته مرة أخرى لكن يقوم بعمل جدول جديد..

وعموماً هو مفيد جداً جداً.. ولو استدركت النقطتين السابقتين سيكون أكثر من رائع..

شكراً على المجهود


----------



## المقترب (3 يوليو 2011)

master.formats قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء..
> 
> انا جربت الليسب وهو ممتاز جداً.. لكن يعيبه فقط من وجهة نظري نقطتين:
> 1- عدم السماح للـObject Snap ما عدا node فقط... وعند تغيير الاعدادات تعمل لنقطة واحدة فقط ثم ترجع كما كانت.. وهذا يزيد على المستخدم خطوة اختيار للـObject Snap مع كل نقطة (في حالة أنه يريد عمل احداثيات لخطوط مثلاً)
> ...





اتشHHH قال:


> شكرا




شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
بالنسبه لليسب فهو يفعل لعمليه واحده تنتهى بتقفيل الجدول عند الضغط على زر الادخال وعند الضغط مباشرة مره اخرى يبدأ عمليه جديده وهكذا والامر node هو ماتحتاجه على الاغلب ولتلافى عيب طول الجدول فيمكنك ان اردت ان يكون التفعيل لمره واحده ان تقوم بعد تحديد كافة النقاط بتقطيع الجدول بأمر trim وعمله كصفوف فوق بعضه وكذلك يمكنك فتح الليسب كصفحه خارجيه ستجد الامر الخاص بالxو y فى الصفحه ويمكن حذف الاكس والواى وكتابه level مثلا لتظهر فى الجدول level أى تستطيع ان تعدل العيوب بأى طريقه اخرى تراها مناسبه ،وشكرا للمرور والتعليق الكريم


----------



## adelisherenow (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## كبل (3 يوليو 2011)

*شكراجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## المقترب (12 يوليو 2011)

adelisherenow قال:


> مشكور جزاك الله خير





كبل قال:


> *شكراجزاكم الله خيرا*​




جزيتم كل خير وهاكم ليسبات اخرى مفيده فى العمل على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t243087.html


----------



## ماجد عطا (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جداا جداااااااااا


----------



## حماده النجم (3 فبراير 2012)

*اللي انت ماحتاجه هتلاقيه ع الرابط ده 
http://janeen.allahmountada.com/

*


----------



## eng-sharif (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOTAZ73 (8 مارس 2012)

نشكر لك كرمك وسعة صدرك اخي الكريم


----------



## حبيب مراد (9 مارس 2012)

الله يحازيك خيرا


----------



## IDIR86S (9 مارس 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (11 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## المقترب (17 مارس 2012)

ماجد عطا قال:


> مشكور جداا جداااااااااا





eng-sharif قال:


> بارك الله فيك





MOTAZ73 قال:


> نشكر لك كرمك وسعة صدرك اخي الكريم





حبيب مراد قال:


> الله يحازيك خيرا





IDIR86S قال:


> Thank you





ابوضيف عبدالعلى قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*



*بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونسال الله النصر لاهلينا فى سوريا على الطاغيه كلب الشام العقور بشار الوغد قاتل الاطفال ونصر الله جيشنا الحر الامين.*


----------



## احسان الجنابي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مشككووورررر عالجهوود


----------



## m.eid20000 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hamdy khedawy (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زينه خالد (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاءالله ليسب رائع جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المقترب (25 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير ا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المقترب (27 فبراير 2014)

*يوجد لسيبات اخرى مهمه على الصفحه التاليه*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2018043#post2018043


----------



## محمد ثابت عبد (28 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## Hassan mohamed86 (9 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## amr198933 (13 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لمجهود الرائع


----------



## survey ahmad (14 يونيو 2014)

شكرا اخي المقترب:84:


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يوليو 2014)

مشكور على جهودك القيمة


----------



## المقترب (10 أكتوبر 2014)

بشير خالد العزاوي قال:


> جزاك الله خير ا وكل عام وانتم بخير





محمد ثابت عبد قال:


> الف شكر





Hassan mohamed86 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





eng mahmoud2010 قال:


>





amr198933 قال:


> شكرا لمجهود الرائع





survey ahmad قال:


> شكرا اخي المقترب:84:





مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> مشكور على جهودك القيمة




بارك الله فيكم وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## ظفرنواز (3 فبراير 2015)

Nice thanks brother


----------



## م الجراني (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## mohamedssoltan (18 مارس 2015)

ربنا يرزقك الجنه والحياة الناعمة بطريق يدخلك الجنه


----------



## alsoltani (18 مارس 2015)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## ayadkml (22 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Amr.Gaafer (25 مارس 2015)

ليسب ممتاز جزاك الله كل خير ، لكن ينقصه مكان لحفظ ملف الاحداثيات


----------



## Amr.Gaafer (25 مارس 2015)

وجدت طريقة جزاكم الله خير لتحويل جدول الاحداثيات الي ملف اكسل اتمني الفائدة للجميع ، وبعد اذن صاحب الموضوع سأقوم بنقل الموضوع في منتديات اخري ، لأفادة الجميع 
موضوع تحويل جدول الاحداثيات الي ملف txt علي برنامج الوورد في المرفقات


----------



## محمود البنا (مساح) (14 مايو 2015)

شكرااا للافاده


----------



## hamada kang (14 يوليو 2015)

شكرا ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## المقترب (29 يوليو 2015)

ظفرنواز قال:


> Nice thanks brother





م الجراني قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك​





mohamedssoltan قال:


> ربنا يرزقك الجنه والحياة الناعمة بطريق يدخلك الجنه





alsoltani قال:


> بارك الله بيك





ayadkml قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





Amr.Gaafer قال:


> ليسب ممتاز جزاك الله كل خير ، لكن ينقصه مكان لحفظ ملف الاحداثيات





Amr.Gaafer قال:


> وجدت طريقة جزاكم الله خير لتحويل جدول الاحداثيات الي ملف اكسل اتمني الفائدة للجميع ، وبعد اذن صاحب الموضوع سأقوم بنقل الموضوع في منتديات اخري ، لأفادة الجميع
> موضوع تحويل جدول الاحداثيات الي ملف txt علي برنامج الوورد في المرفقات


شكرا لاهتمامك ومرورك


محمود البنا (مساح) قال:


> شكرااا للافاده





hamada kang قال:


> شكرا ربنا يبارك فيك



شكرا لمروركم الطيب الكريم


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (29 يوليو 2015)

موضوع رائع 
مشكووووووووور


----------



## alsoltani (3 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله بك


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (3 أغسطس 2015)

مشكوووووووووووور:28:


----------



## mohammed zekry (16 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نضال هديب (17 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## يوسف المرعي (4 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## عرفه السيد (9 أكتوبر 2015)

رائع


----------



## NOORALDIN (10 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
​


----------



## emademy69 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا لمجهودك جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## hamid.94 (28 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكور


----------



## حمدي الخولي (3 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م هلال علي (23 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا لمجهودك جزاكم الله خيرا ولاكن lisp I يفعل ذلك وينذل النقاط TEXT ايضا​


----------



## aral (17 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شوقي الزعزعي (11 ديسمبر 2019)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------

